# s14 suspension query



## Rooster (Dec 1, 2004)

Howdy,

I've just noticed (today) that one of my rear struts seems to be leaking fluid, does anyone know what could cause this?? I'm assuming that it's simply wear and tear, it seams to be coming from wear the struts meets the lowering spring. If anyone klnows whether this is caused by a seal, and whether it can be fixed let me know? Cheers Rooster  :jawdrop:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

what brand, and how many miles?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 1, 2004)

Binger said:


> what brand, and how many miles?


They appear to be factory stock, Nissan struts (code 5606), with king lowering springs...  

Cheers,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

the struts are just plain worn out they are not rebuildable either. I also recommend replacing the struts in pairs otherwise it places undue stress on the new strut and the opposite corner strut like raising one corner of a table.

Troy


----------

